# إضحك مع إعتناق أندرتيكر للإسلام .



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 يوليو 2011)

*اعتناق اندرتيكر للإسلام







بمجرد ما نشرت مواقع أجنبية صورة نادرة للمصارع الأسطوري اندرتيكر، واسمه الحقيقي مارك كولواي، وهو يصافح باحترام كبير شيخ مسلم أثناء رحلة جوية، حتى بدأت الأخبار تتحدث عن احتمال اعتناق اندرتيكر للإسلام، كما حصل مع أساطير سابقة، ولا سيما الملاكمين محمد علي كلاي ومايك تايسون.

بيد أن اندرتيكر لم يتطرق للموضوع من قريب أو بعيد، كما لم تظهر على شخصيته أية تغيرات تدل على اعتناق الإسلام، حيث حافظ على مظهره الخارجي القريب لمظهر الحانوتي التقليدي الذي يعيش في الظلام، وأحد أبرز معالم هذا المظهر هو الشعر الأسود الطويل الذي يصل إلى نهاية الثلث الأول من ظهره.

وما أن طويت صفحة هذا الموضوع حتى عادت للواجهة قبل أيام عندما ظهر المصارع البالغ مع العمر 47 ربيعا، وهو حليق الرأس، ولم يعرف ما إذا كان أندرتيكر ينوي العودة قريبا لحلبات المصارعة بهذا المظهر الجديد، أم أنه شارف فعلا على الاعتزال والتوجه لحياة أكثر هدوء، ربما بسبب تغير معتقداته الدينية أو كبر سنه.
اعتناق اندرتيكر للإسلام - مصارعة

وظهر اندرتيكر للمرة الأخيرة على حلبات wwe في بطولة "ريسل مانيا" اوائل العام الحالي عندما تغلب على تريبل اتش ليصل عدد انتصاراته المتتالية في هذه البطولة إلى 19 انتصارا، وهناك تكهنات بامكانية ظهوره في بطولة "سامر سلام" المقبلة في آب- أغسطس المقبل. 

يوروسبورت*​


----------



## Alcrusader (19 يوليو 2011)

*هيهيهيهي بتكون أحلى نكة... بصير إسمه المفتي اندرتيكر هيهي  Imam Undertaker

*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (19 يوليو 2011)

*مش عارف اية العالم *** دى*
*يعنى علشان سلم على شيخ باحترام *
*يبقى اسلم هههههههه*
*يعنى لازم يعاملة باحتقار *​


----------



## Senamor (21 يوليو 2011)

*طبيعي انه بيدخل الاسلام بما انه قابل شيخ مسلم وعرف الاسلام ومادخله يصير غبي !*

*واغلب اللاعبين والملاكمين اللي قابلو شيوخ اسلمو*


----------



## كرستينا كركر (21 يوليو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> *مش عارف اية العالم البقر دى
> يعنى علشان سلم على شيخ باحترام
> يبقى اسلم هههههههه
> يعنى لازم يعاملة باحتقار
> *​



*ههههههههههههههههه من غير شتيمه صدقنى عندك حق المفروض يلاعبه مصارعه مش يسلم عليه*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (21 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى استاذ سمعان على الموضوع​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (21 يوليو 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *طبيعي انه بيدخل الاسلام بما انه قابل شيخ مسلم وعرف الاسلام ومادخله يصير غبي !*
> 
> *واغلب اللاعبين والملاكمين اللي قابلو شيوخ اسلمو*



هههههههههه عسل والنبى عسل الرد النتا كاتبة اقوى دليل 
انكم ابيض ياورد لاينفع فية الكلام اصلا


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يوليو 2011)

*فلنفرض ان الكلام ده صح واللاعب اسلم بحسب ادعائهم
ده مجرد لاعب لا هو رجل دين غير مساره ولا باحث ف الاديان وصل ان الاسلام هو الصح
دى عقول فارغه ربنا يشفى *


----------



## undertaker dea (24 يوليو 2011)

سمعان... لا اجد في كلامك شئ مضحك


----------



## undertaker dea (24 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فلنفرض ان الكلام ده صح واللاعب اسلم بحسب ادعائهم
> ده مجرد لاعب لا هو رجل دين غير مساره ولا باحث ف الاديان وصل ان الاسلام هو الصح
> دى عقول فارغه ربنا يشفى *



ههههه   اجد في كلامك انك لا تعلم مسيره هذا الشخص وانت تقول انه لاعب للأسف اجابتك خاطئه حاول مره اخرى فهو مصارع شهير وهو يحب الكنيسه ومقاطعه شهيرة للكنيسة ويسمى متعهد الدفن ودائما مقاطعه في المقابر الذي ترفع شعار الصليب دائما,,  كلامك لا يدل ع الاحترام للعقول الباقيه ووجهات النظريه الاخرى.. فانت تقول  عقول فارغه هههه ربنا ينور بصيرتك..


----------



## Coptic Man (24 يوليو 2011)

undertaker dea قال:


> ههههه اجد في كلامك انك لا تعلم مسيره هذا الشخص وانت تقول انه لاعب للأسف اجابتك خاطئه حاول مره اخرى فهو مصارع شهير وهو يحب الكنيسه ومقاطعه شهيرة للكنيسة ويسمى متعهد الدفن ودائما مقاطعه في المقابر الذي ترفع شعار الصليب دائما,, كلامك لا يدل ع الاحترام للعقول الباقيه ووجهات النظريه الاخرى.. فانت تقول عقول فارغه هههه ربنا ينور بصيرتك..


 
مقابر ايه يا ابو مقابر هو الحانوتي بقي رجل دين ولا ايه ؟؟؟

ولا متعرفش تفرق ما بينهم

انتا شكلك كاتب نفسك باسمه ومتعرفش عنه حاجة او علي الاصح لا تفهم ما تشاهده

الاندريكر يمثل شخصية  حليف للشيطان الذي يستمد قوته بالسحر شاهد الحلقات القديمة عندما كان مدير اعماله يمسك له بقاروة فيقوم نشيطا ويصارع من معه في الحلبة 

ولا اعتقد انه اصبح مسلم وان اصبح مسلم او حتي بوذي هذا لا يحدث ضجة او اهمية سوا هو او غيره


----------



## undertaker dea (24 يوليو 2011)

coptic Man
ليه تديني تحذير انا غلطت في ايه حرام عليك ممكن نتراسل انا وانت هو غلط ع ديني مثل ما انت تحب دينك انا احب ديني


----------



## Coptic Man (24 يوليو 2011)

undertaker dea قال:


> coptic Man
> ليه تديني تحذير انا غلطت في ايه حرام عليك ممكن نتراسل انا وانت هو غلط ع ديني مثل ما انت تحب دينك انا احب ديني


 
تم الرد عليك في بروفيلك الخاص لا داعي للمنقاشات هذه في الموضوع لعدم تشتته


----------



## undertaker dea (24 يوليو 2011)

حبيبي ما ابغا اشتته طيب في واحد يقول مفتي الدين بالله مو استهزاء انت غضبت عندما قلت كلامي صحيح وازعمت انه تشتيت طيب هو شتت الموضوع عن الفتوى ومجالاتها الواسعه من دعوية وغيرها وهنا الموضوع من عنوانه اندرتيكر اسلم.. طيب حبيبي مايمدينيش اناقشك اخش حسابك مافيش مكان لارسال رساله!!! انا لو بمنتدى اسلامي وانت زائر ما يستحق لي والله امسح اي كومنت وراح اتحاسب فيها وخلي بيننا الحب ولا يفرق بيننا مسئله الدين الله ينور بصيرتك


----------



## Coptic Man (24 يوليو 2011)

undertaker dea قال:


> حبيبي ما ابغا اشتته طيب في واحد يقول مفتي الدين بالله مو استهزاء انت غضبت عندما قلت كلامي صحيح وازعمت انه تشتيت طيب هو شتت الموضوع عن الفتوى ومجالاتها الواسعه من دعوية وغيرها وهنا الموضوع من عنوانه اندرتيكر اسلم.. طيب حبيبي مايمدينيش اناقشك اخش حسابك مافيش مكان لارسال رساله!!! انا لو بمنتدى اسلامي وانت زائر ما يستحق لي والله امسح اي كومنت وراح اتحاسب فيها وخلي بيننا الحب ولا يفرق بيننا مسئله الدين الله ينور بصيرتك


 

يا اخي الكريم

ماقال مفتي الدين بالله قال فليصير إسمه المفتي اندرتيكر 

لانكم ادعوته اسلامه هذا يتعلق بالموضوع لان الخبر لا علاقة له من الصحة 

نتمني ان يكون الرائي وصل لك


----------



## undertaker dea (24 يوليو 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> مقابر ايه يا ابو مقابر هو الحانوتي بقي رجل دين ولا ايه ؟؟؟
> 
> ولا متعرفش تفرق ما بينهم
> 
> ...


طيب له مقطع ولابس لبس القسيس وواضع الصليب على عنقه وهو يقرا الانجيل والشمعات مضائه واعينه بيضاء الحركه المعروفه بتاعته..
سيبك من شخصيته القديم اتكلم ع قبل الحاليه لو تبغا الفيديو هجيبه لك باسرع وقت


----------



## grges monir (24 يوليو 2011)

سذاجة اسلامية غريبة فى امور اقل ما يقال عنها انها تافهة


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (24 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصير وقت دخول آندرتيكر عالحلبة ...بدل من صوت جرس الكنيسة بيحطوا صوت الله أكبر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rana1981 (24 يوليو 2011)

*عنجد شي بضحك​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (24 يوليو 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بصير وقت دخول آندرتيكر عالحلبة ...بدل من صوت جرس الكنيسة بيحطوا صوت الله أكبر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



الله واكبر الله اكبر حي على الجهااااااااااااااااااااد صباح الكوميديا الاسلامية هههههه مع انه دين غريب الاطوار ولكنه له فائدة فهو يضحكنا وقت نكون مهمومين ههههه


----------

